# Skratch electrolyte mix



## Bronsondude (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been using this mix for the past few months. Before, during, and after my rides. Seem to be having really good luck with it. I've gotten completely away from Gu packets all together.Anyone else have any luck with this mix? I'm wondering if it's just in my head.


----------



## jselwyn (Mar 14, 2012)

It's pretty good stuff. The oranges flavor is pretty tasty and doesn't mess up my stomach. Only thing I'm trying to figure out is how to take it with me on a ride. Can't fit a bottle on the bike and I don't really want to put sticky, sugary stuff in my camelbak (then you have to clean it after each ride-I want to be lazy). May just have to get over that! 

What are you doing for calories if not Gu? Skratch has pretty minimal calories and they say use it for hydration then get food from another source. I just ordered their Portable Food book to try it out. Order the book and they toss in a free bag of drink mix!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I use it, and like it a lot (review here).

To keep the funk out of my CamelBak's reservoir, I only use it in bottles, which I replenish with the single-serving packets or home-made singles (just add water from the CamelBak).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I like it too. I haven't bought any myself, but have used a few scoops from my friend here and there. I haven't had any issues using it occasionally in my hydration bladder, but I ride more or less daily in season, so it gets flushed regularly.


----------



## Bronsondude (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the orange best as well so far. I'm currently doing only 1 1/2 to 2 hr rides. I bring enough to refill my bottle at the 1 hr mark. I just keep a ziplock bag with a few scoops in my camelback. I don't like anything but water in my hydration pouch.


----------



## stew325 (Jan 3, 2011)

I use it in the bottle only as well. no stomach issues from it. I add a little more water than suggested, just because I don't like sugary flavours. I use the orange, and it has been my favourite so far.


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

Ive had very good results with Skratch. I think the key to it working is the ingredients are natural and not a lot of fillers.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Been using it for almost a year, and have been quite pleased. I have only used Raspberry and currently on a Lemons & Limes kick. I still struggle with the calorie intake over and above what I get from the Skratch. Been experimenting with Clif Mojo bars and Lara Bars on some other rides.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

my question on this for those that have replied-
Did any of you suffer severe after ride(even night)cramps before using this product, and follow that with did it cure cramping up issue?
Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have tried it and while it tastes good, I find it doesn't dissolve as well as some other products. I use Vitalyte for a mix and nuun tablets. I also have some Endurolytes that I started trying out last year. I like that with the Endurolytes capsules, I don't have to worry about gumming up my bladder with drink mixes or cleaning out bottles.

I haven't had many cramping issues but occasionally (if I don't keep my electrolyte intake up), I might get cramps in my legs the night after a long ride, depending on what I've eaten that day. If I keep up on the electrolytes (usually including a big glass of mix after a ride), I don't cramp. More of a problem for me are headaches. That's what got me to start paying more attention to my electrolytes. When I pay attention and make sure I'm replacing mine, I don't have any problems.

For calories, I usually keep a gel (Hammer are my favorites) or a few in my pack for a quick boost of energy. If I'm going out for a longer ride, I will usually keep a bar like a Clif Bar or a Pro Bar for a short break, and pack along some real food like a sandwich, fruit (oranges pack well), crackers, vegetables, etc for a longer rest stop.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

1362 said:


> my question on this for those that have replied-
> Did any of you suffer severe after ride(even night)cramps before using this product, and follow that with did it cure cramping up issue?
> Thanks


No cramping issues for me.


----------



## Bronsondude (Apr 23, 2013)

I was having issues with cramping before using Skratch. Haven't had issues with cramps since using Skratch. Not sure if that's why tho. Changed lots of things in my diet lately as well.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the Scratch mix. I buy the 1lb bags. Ive tried oranges, Raspberries, and cinnimon apples (hot). All have been fine on my stomach, but oranges flavor is smoother or something it just goes down better. I don't normally follow up post ride though... Might have to try it.


----------



## Tillerman1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Skratch drink mix and their cookbook is phenomenal. I high recommend both!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

If you want to mix things up, try the oranges and pineapples together (equal parts). Good stuff.


----------

